# AMA Rescue having a Raffle on Facebook



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Please go and check out the beautiful dog carrier and purse we have on our Facebook site. The carrier is gorgeous and is sold at a ridiculous price of $580.
It perfect for a smaller dog in the 5lb range. 
So this is a chance to win a very special item or a very cute Maltese purse.
Good luck!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Edie - I cut and pasted the info from FB and also attached pix here for those who don't use FB.

AMAR IS HAVING A RAFFLE!!!!
We have 2 beautiful items that we are offering in a raffle. First prize is a lovely Chrome Bones dog carrier valued at $580.00. It’s brand new, with tags and comes in the original box with dust cover.
The runner up will get a pretty little pink purse with a handpainted sweet Maltese on the front. It is new and never been used. Click on the pictures below for more information on the items. 
The raffle will run from now until midnight October 1st. Tickets will be drawn on October 2nd and winners will be notified on our AMAR Facebook page and also by email.
Tickets are $5.00 each and can be purchased through PayPal by using the donate button on our FaceBook page or sending funds to [email protected]. Please specify raffle tickets in the comments box on PayPal or email [email protected] to let us know it is for tickets. You will receive a confirmation email from Edie Gobbi with your ticket numbers.
You can also send a check to our treasurer:
AMAR Treasurer
3015 NE 86th St
Vancouver, WA 98665
Please make sure to send it in plenty of time for it to reach us by Saturday, October 2nd. Here's all the info and a more detailed description of the bags. 
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/…


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Those are beautiful prizes! good luck to everyone.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

REMINDER --the raffle for the carrier and the hand painted purse ends tomorrow so now's the time to get tickets!!:chili::chili: Only $5 a ticket for a change to get a $580 carrier. If you dog's too big for it, it makes an awesome gift. :thumbsup: AMAR could really use the funds.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I bought tickets today after Sue reminded us on Facebook. I am hoping for the purse!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks for the reminder Sue. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

****AND THE WINNERS ARE: **** 



The Chrome Bones Carrier was won by SHELLEY JOHNSON, Ticket #210512!!! And the runner up, winner of the Hand Painted Maltese Purse was LAURA POPOVICH, Ticket number 210556. Shelley and Laura, Edie will get in touch with you via e-mail to get your mailing addresses.


Congratulations to our two winners and thank you to everyone else who participated and helped our AMAR Maltese. We'll be having more raffles in the future with more prizes. Every cent donated goes to the dogs!

Not sure if either of these winner is on SM but spreading the word about the winner. Looking forward to future raffles.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks Sue, I was wondering who won.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Congrats to the winners.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------

